# Now Available: Density Line 8S Audi TT/TTS Performance Engine Mounts



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to announce the availability of our new Density Line Performance Engine/Transmission Mounts for the 8S Audi TT/TTS! :thumbup:

​
034Motorsport's Street Density Mounts for MQB platform vehicles deliver unmatched levels of comfort and performance. Density Line Drivetrain Mounts are engineered with performance in mind, and provide an OEM+ driving experience without sacrificing comfort. 

Density Line Mounts are void-free and fluid-free, and manufactured from high-durometer rubber to significantly improve performance and longevity over factory mounts. By eliminating the slop associated with the stock mounts, the Density Line Mounts reduce wheel hop, improve response, and offer a more direct, connected driving experience.

*Street Density:*

The Street Density Engine Mount Pair is manufactured from 50 durometer and 60 durometer rubber, which is approximately 25% stiffer than stock. Since the mounts are also void-free and solid-filled, the resulting is a substantial reduction in drivetrain movement versus the factory mounts.

The result is greatly reduced drivetrain slop, crisper shifting, and minimal wheel hop, without any significant increase in noise, vibration, or harshness (NVH) inside of the cabin. These mounts are a completely re-engineered performance solution, not just inserts for use with the factory mounts.

*Features:*

Manufactured from 50 Durometer & 60 Durometer (Street Density) Rubber with Void-Free Construction
Reduced Drivetrain Slop
Decreased Engine Movement Under Load
More Direct Power Transfer
Improved Shifting Feel
Complete Drop-In Replacement of Factory Engine/Transmission Mounts
Sold in Pairs (One Engine Mount & One Transmission Mount)
*Installation Instructions:*

Click Here!
*Fitment:*

2015 - Present Audi A3/S3 (8V - MQB)
2016 - Present Audi TT/TTS (MkIII - MQB)
2015 - Present Volkswagen Golf/GTI/ R (MkVII - MQB)
​
Please feel free to send me a PM or email if you have any questions! 

*Click Here to Order!*

Also Available At:

Achtuning



UroTuning



USP Motorsports



Blair Automotive


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all of the orders! We'll have more of these mounts in stock and ready to ship next week.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

These are back in stock and ready to ship! Looking forward to more reviews coming in. You can check out the most recent customer review from the Mk7 Golf R Forum below. 



NS2G8TR said:


> I have had these on the car for a couple of weeks now and what an improvement. Awesome product, my only complaint is they took to long to come out ! My stock mounts were a bit beat up with over 30k hard miles. There is a slight vibration felt in the pedal when going into reverse (DSG) other than that there is no other noticeable NVH. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for the continued orders!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Have you seen our latest feature on Teeddy's R420 MKVI Volkswagen Golf R


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We now offer rear adjustable toe links for the MQB Platform! 

We only have 4 left on the shelf make sure you get your now before they're back ordered!

DENSITY LINE ADJUSTABLE REAR TOE LINK, MKVII VOLKSWAGEN GOLF/GTI/GOLF R, 8V AUDI A3/S3, & MKIII AUDI TT/TTS (MQB)


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

The B9 chassis looks promising especially the Allroad version!


*JARON'S GLORIOUS GOTLAND GREEN B9 AUDI ALLROAD*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

*So you've been itching for a tune from 034Motorsport on your car well here's your chance! We will be doing on site flashing at Wuste this year! 

To pre-order just follow the link *

*WUSTE PRE-ORDER SPECIAL - 034MOTORSPORT PERFORMANCE SOFTWARE*
​


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders and we hope you all have a great weekend!


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! 

Please enjoy this video on 034Motorsport as a company. This is why we do what we do. We love it.


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Need some car P0rn to look at. We got you cover 

*ARTURO'S SCINTILLATING SPRINT BLUE B7 AUDI RS4*


----------



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you for all the orders! eace:


----------

